# powerheads - need recommendations



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey all,

I am looking into buying new powerheads. Just curious as to what others on here would recommend (brand & model). Anything I have used in the past has always come with the tanks I bought. 

The powerheads are for large tanks: 180, 220, 300, and a 340. I also need to add to a 90g.

thanks 
Michael


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Just go with maxijets. Good price and reliable.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those tanks you mention are quite large. I would suggest Tunze powerheads. Have a look at J&L's website for good pricing. Based on my own experience, they are the only "big flow" powerheads out there at a somewhat reasonable price. Oliver Lucanus' site also has Hydrowizard pumps if you are interested for your super large tanks. Pretty neat pump. Pricey yes, but not necessarily pricey given the massive flow if you need it.


----------

